# Solved: Need TV Tech...OR info



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

Dear Person:...1st , My computer is fine...
I need help with a 46' RCA projection TV that has a pincushion problem...I've tried to find free TV tech sites without any luck...AMAZINGLY there are only a FEW TV tech sites (like 1 or 2 that charge $15.00 or more) , but TONS of free computer help sites...
Perhaps someone here can help me out...
What I need is a bonefide TV tech OR a website to find one for free tech assist...
This site popped up on a "Google" search & I see it's basically a computer service site....
That said , I thought I'd give you a shot at this....
Anyone interested ??
I need a TV tech that knows RCA big screens VERY well...
Your help WILL be GREATLY appreciated...
THANK you VERY much in advance for your anticipated help...
Ron.M


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Ron and welcome to TSG.

We have all kinds of members here with all kinds of backgrounds. I may not be able to help you but someone else here may have the information you seek. Can you give us the model number or chassis number of you TV?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I also suggest posting make/model information on your TV. If you can't get help here, head over to Home Theater SPot since there are ISF techs that hang out there and they might give free advice or give other useful info.

Peace...


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

Dear cwwozniak: Thank you , thank you for your reply....This will be a long post , sorry,but I am going to give a lot of info...Here goes.....

I have an RCA P46731AT with a PTK169pga board..The pix is curved on both sides (inward)...There is a small board mounted by the flyback that has 3 adjustments on it...

One is "Horiz Width" & it works perfectly...
The 2nd is "Horiz Phase / Trap" that gives little effect...
The 3rd is the "Pin Amp Adjust" (R-4805) that has NO effect...

There are only 2 lytic caps on that board & I've checked them ( ESR & value)...Both checked OK...

I do NOT have the exact schematic & badly need one...

However , the voltage at the"Pin Out" transistor collector will adjust to a max of 18 volts using the "width" control...

There are 2 IC's on that board ( one is a 8 pin & the other has 16 pins )
My schematic has only an 8 pin IC which is NOT correct....

I would APPRECIATE it VERY much if a TV tech would reply to this post with some help as to the cause of this problem OR the means / location of a schematic / service manual ( Hopefully FREE )....

Thank you VERY , VERY much in advance for your anticipated help....
Ron.M....

PS: I'm from Wauconda , Ill & for awhile I lived in McHenry...I miss the area & my friends , but NOT the weather...

I noticed that tomdkat replied while I was typing this post....
tomdkat: Thanks for you reply...I'll check it out...BTW, What is ISF ??


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

ISF = Imaging Science Foundation. An "ISF" certified technician is someone who is qualified to calibrate and service HDTVs, among other kinds of displays. Generally speaking, if you want an "expert" to look at your HDTV (to calibrate it or service it), you want an ISF tech to look at it.

One Home Theater SPot, some ISF techs read the boards and interact with the forum members, answering questions, etc. They will also post their "tour" announcements, if they travel about the country, so people can arrange to have their sets calibrated by whomever, etc. Home Theater SPot is a GREAT reference to get info on Home Theater gear and the fact that ISF techs participate there makes it all the more valuable a resource, at least to me. 

Peace...


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

To tomdkat: I went to your link for Home Theater SPot ...It doesn't seem like an active place ( for this problem , anyway ) as their most recent post in the area that I need help is on 4-04-08...That's 9 months ago...
I need help a LOT faster...
Altho , it looks like a good website for other issues...

With the DTV conversion coming in about a month , I want to use this 
RCA as my main set...When working , it has a GREAT pix & sound...I already have the converter box & once this set is fixed , I'll be ready to go...
Thanks again for your input....It IS appreciated...


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

Dear tomdkat: Thank you for that VERY informative reply...1st, I think the website IS a good one...But my set is NOT HDTV....It is an older analog TV that is still pumping along with a great pix & sound..It just has what I consider a minor problem & worth fixing...Thank you again for your reply....
You said :===>"Home Theater SPot is a GREAT reference to get info on Home Theater gear and the fact that ISF techs participate there makes it all the more valuable a resource, at least to me. ""
I would tend to agree...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ron.M said:


> To tomdkat: I went to your link for Home Theater SPot ...It doesn't seem like an active place ( for this problem , anyway ) as their most recent post in the area that I need help is on 4-04-08...That's 9 months ago...
> I need help a LOT faster...
> Altho , it looks like a good website for other issues...


Looks like the RCA forum there doesn't get much activity. 

I did a Google Search on RCA P46731AT pincushion and got some hits, but not many.

I would start a thread on Home Theater SPot (in addition to monitoring this one) and see if you get any info. That TV might be old enough that it might be challenging to get assistance but you never know what might happen. 

Put out as many "feelers" as you can and see if you get any helpful info.

Do you know how to access the service menu for this TV? Maybe you can fix the problem through a calibration or low-level adjustment of some kind.

Peace...


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

tomdkat: I , too did a "Google" search & found NO help with this prob.....Also , some of the links there are RIDICULUOS...Freelist & Fileshare ARE totally a waste of time & some others do NOT have ANYTHING to do with electronics...
That said, I went to the Home Theater website....I had some difficulty registering...Couldn't pass the "Human" test.....(Why has this turned blue ??) I re-entered the site & finally got registered...

Before I go ANY further, I want to say that I think that's a GREAT site for 
those who need it...The following comments are NOT in ANY way a complaint, just an observation of my experience & a constructive view of what happened...PERIOD...

I finally composed a post under the RCA , GE , Proscan forum...The problem I had there was the "click response time" & "page changing" is painfully slow...The site froze once & I got a "Program not responding" message..I'm not sure if it has anything to do with their past server problem or the fact that I have an older computer on dial-up..Altho, this website works OK..I got past that & managed to get the post up & running..

In reality , I'm not expecting a reply from them anytime soon...BUT , I'm glad I'm there...

You said:===> "Put out as many "feelers" as you can and see if you get any helpful info."
I am a newbie so I need some help on this one , please...

You also said:===> "Do you know how to access the service menu for this TV? Maybe you can fix the problem through a calibration or low-level adjustment of some kind."
The service menu won't help...As this is a 1995 model , these adjustments are physically located on a small board mounted near the flyback..I'm sure that ALL the newer sets have them in the factory menu...

tomdkat , THANK you VERY much for your help...I'm hopeing for a reply from a TV tech here or from the other site....


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ron.M said:


> I finally composed a post under the RCA , GE , Proscan forum...The problem I had there was the "click response time" & "page changing" is painfully slow...The site froze once & I got a "Program not responding" message..I'm not sure if it has anything to do with their past server problem or the fact that I have an older computer on dial-up..Altho, this website works OK..I got past that & managed to get the post up & running..


Hmmm, I know the site is popular but you shouldn't have been experiencing those kinds of issues. I'll resurrect my account there and see how the site behaves. In addition to the RCA/GE/Proscan forum, they have forums dedicated to just about every HDTV manufacturer out there so it just might be there are simply more Mitsubishi/Pioneer/Sony/Toshiba TV owners out there.

In any event, we'll if your post there gets you any useful info.



> You said:===> "Put out as many "feelers" as you can and see if you get any helpful info."
> I am a newbie so I need some help on this one , please...


What I meant is submit posts requesting help in as many relevant places as you can think of. Here is good. Home Theater SPot is good. AVS Forum *might* be good. See if you can find a RCA support forum, and so on.



> You also said:===> "Do you know how to access the service menu for this TV? Maybe you can fix the problem through a calibration or low-level adjustment of some kind."
> The service menu won't help...As this is a 1995 model , these adjustments are physically located on a small board mounted near the flyback..I'm sure that ALL the newer sets have them in the factory menu...


Gotcha. Well, we'll see what happens with the inquiries you've got on the Internet now. 

Peace...


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

Dear People; It's been 6 days & no help from this thread or the other forums (websites)....So far 106 of you have viewed this thread , but NO technical help... ...I KNOW they're out there...

We are not dealing with a 19?? Model "T" Ford here... Even tho this is a 1995 model TV , There ARE a LOT of them around & tech's that know them...

So tell your friends , call your relatives & PLEASE find a TV Tech who will reply to this thread.......Thank you VERY much in advance of your anticipated help....


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ron.M said:


> We are not dealing with a 19?? Model "T" Ford here... Even tho this is a 1995 model TV , There ARE a LOT of them around & tech's that know them...


We're talking about technology here, so your TV is almost like a Model "T".... 

It's obvious those who are familiar with this TV aren't finding your cries for help. Call RCA and look for an authorized service center and take it in. Or look for an ISF tech near you whom you can contact directly about your set and see if they can come out and look at it.

Peace...


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

Dear tomdkat: 1st:..This may be my last post here....Let me give you (& others ) some background as to where I'm coming from...
I'm retired & just turned 68 last week....I'm NOT able to make ends meet with those meagher SS checks , so I have to watch EVERY penny I spend...
I was a TV tech for over 45 years & self employed for almost all of them...With the onset of Plasma , Flat screen & HDTV , I gave it up about a year ago...(Lack of training & experience)....I have fixed uncountable TONS of conventional TV's(analog)...
This set is my personal TV & works great...I have just replaced the HV splitter & Screen / focus block....The CRT's ARE excellent as is the rest of the unit...
There are several variations of the PTK169 (or CTC169) board used in the RCA line..It's been quite awhile since I've worked on this (PTK169pga) version... I have been able to get a schematic that I thought would help...However the circuitry for the area I need is dramatically different....(was not a pga circuit)...For this & other reasons (some listed here) is why I posted for help here & at other websites...

In reply to your post..==>


> It's obvious those who are familiar with this TV aren't finding your cries for help.


I agree...Let me add to this...
There are VERY few free TV tech help websites...BUT a TON of free computer help sites...The TV repair bussiness , in my opinion , is hurting badly...Altho "Circuit City" is not a repair based company & are closing down ALL of their USA stores & other electronic company layoffs , gives us a clue as to what's coming down the road...


> Call RCA and look for an authorized service center and take it in. Or look for an ISF tech near you whom you can contact directly about your set and see if they can come out and look at it.


Impossible , given my financial situation....
I can fix this myself IF I have a diagram (prefferably free ) OR a tech would steer me in the right direction OR he/she knows the cause....
I KNOW that the parts cost would be minimal...(big help)

tomdkat: You are the ONLY one ( no offense cwwozniak ) replying who has been of some help on this thread.. :up:...I thank you VERY much....
Nuff said....Peace back at you......


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I understand your position and I understand how frustrating this must be. Maybe someone at some point will stumble across your posts and will have something useful to contribute. The thing to realize is given how vast the Internet is, it can be challenging for the "right" person to find your call for help and be able to provide the info.

I would still contact RCA about locating an authorized service center. If there is a service center near you that's a "mom & pop" kind of place, you might be able to "finagle" the shop owner into giving you you schematics or other info to enable you to repair the TV yourself. Think of it as another source of gathering info on the set. If they insist on charging, simply walk away. Most questions I ask online go unanswered.

Good luck!

Peace...


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

tomdkat:


> I would still contact RCA about locating an authorized service center. If there is a service center near you that's a "mom & pop" kind of place, you might be able to "finagle" the shop owner into giving you you schematics or other info to enable you to repair the TV yourself


 I live in the Las Vegas area...I looked in the "Yellow Pages" for RCA dealers...(BTW..only one page of listings & that includes the ads) ....Zippo...Albeit some are serviceing RCA's...The shops here are VERY competitive & not the "Mom & Pop" type you refer to...At least the ones I know of aren't...Since I would be considered a competitor , they are not likely to help...


> Most questions I ask online go unanswered.


Sorry to hear that....

Since my last post , I "Googled" for "RCA TV Forums" , "RCA Tech Assist Forums" etc & mostly nada...I did , however, manage to find another "tech assist " site....I will be posting there as soon as I'm registered....& search for more websites that may help...NO offense , Tech Support Guys , but I need the help...Maybe , just MAYBE , I'll get it before the DTV deadline arrives....

tomdkat , thanks again....later...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you tried the Sams Photofact site? They may be able to supply service information, though you will obviously have to pay for it.


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

JohnWill: Yes , I did....They have no manual for P46731AT or PTK169pga...BTW, Sams are a shell of what they were...The newer "manuals" are only a page or 2 in "depth" & overpriced for what you get...Not nearly the info we used to get...No matter , they can't help....
Thanks for your input...Ron.M


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I used Sams a LONG time ago when I was in HS and worked in a TV repair shop, haven't kept up with them recently. I did buy a schematic from them in the late 80's and it was pretty complete, but I guess things change.


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

JohnWill: It started in the 90's when Sams started to cut back on the info...


> From your banner: Experience: Advanced age & experience





> I used Sams a LONG time ago when I was in HS and worked in a TV repair shop


FYI; I'm a retired TV tech with over 45 years in the bussiness, almost all of them self employed...I gave it up a year ago when Plasma , LCD & HDTV burst on the scene due to lack of training etc...

Thanks again....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem, sorry we couldn't be of more help. I "retired" from TV repair when I left HS, but I always remember my roots.


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

For JohnWill: From your banner , I thought you had more experience...No matter....I didn't know they taught TV in HS back then...I remember "foundry" & wood shop...You did the best you could & I appreciate that....

I have hope that a "tech" will land on this thread & will help..
For this reason , I am keepiong this thread open....

Thank you VERY much...

PS: I like your Avatar , it's cool....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I had more experience? In what? Fixing TV's isn't exactly the same as networking.  

I didn't learn TV repair in HS, I worked in a TV repair shop after school and on weekends for a couple of years. Good money, we got paid commission on how many we could crank out. I made more there an hour than many folks were making in "real" jobs.


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

Dear JohnWill:


> I had more experience? In what?


Based on this forum & this thread , I thougth it was TV service.....


> Fixing TV's isn't exactly the same as networking


 VERY true...


> I worked in a TV repair shop after school and on weekends for a couple of years. Good money, we got paid commission on how many we could crank out. I made more there an hour than many folks were making in "real" jobs.


Back then I suspect that both you & I were what's called "Tube Changers"...When I started I this bussiness ( about 45 years ago ) , TV's had 0 (not a typo) transistors in them... & You're right the money was , for me at least , FABULOUS !!!....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, they were all tube sets. However, the shop owner would only pass on the ones that he couldn't just swap a tube or two and fix to me. I was actually a soldering iron jockey. I was good on the BW and early tube color sets, nowadays all you can do is swap out the modules, makes it harder to fix them without a large inventory.


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

JohnWill:


> nowadays all you can do is swap out the modules


 I repaired tons of those older modules , saved money & increased profits...But now with these new HDTV , Flat screen , Flat Panel TV's etc , you are 100% right...

*Now back to the show...*

I spent the day looking for a schematic for this set...( I have a VERY slow & old computer ) 
I found a link on another forum for a RCA P4673*2 *which is only one # away from mine...:up:..It took me to a site that has a *15 *part RAR file...Each file is about 1 megabyte or more...That took awhile...After I downloaded all 15 files , I tried to open them with a 7-Zip program I have on my computer...Wouldn't open the file....:down:...
Back to "Google" where I found Jzip (5.36MB's)...Downloaded & that took awhile...It opened the 15 part file OK...:up:...
*BUT* , After opening that file (181 pages) & going thru it , the dam file does *NOT* have the info I need.....:down:...
A real roller coaster ride...

I *STILL* need help...*PLEASE , SOMEBODY....*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try the r2456d.exe file from this page: http://www.eserviceinfo.com/equipment_mfg/RCA_2.html


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

JohnWill: This ==> r2456d.exe file , is this ==> ""I do NOT have the exact schematic & badly need one.""..In other words , I already have that file...
FYI: That is the same website that I downloaded that "wonderful" 15 part RAR file that was also not the right one...
THANKS for a nice try...I really appreciate your effort....
The one that I BADLY need has 2 IC's on that little pincushion board with the *3* adjustments on it...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I tried.


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

JohnWill:


> Well, I tried.


Yes , you did & I REALLY appreciate that...:up:....

*Now , what the heck is this doing in MY thread ?????==>*


> *tmac08*
> 
> *im interested in buying a phillips 42" plasma flat screen, but was told the picture has 6 horizontal lines in it. does anyone know if this is fixable and how much im looking at? 30-Jan-2009 05:41 PM*


*tmac08: PLEASE make your posts in the appropiate thread OR START your OWN !!..* 

This thread is *WAY* too long as it is...IMO (In My Opinion) it seems to me that readers are NOT reading the whole thread before they move on...& I NEED a tech's reply....
Now , I'm a rookie on this forum , have NO authority to tell people what to do , BUT *rules is rules*...
Your co-operation WILL be appreciated !! THANK you...


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

Dear People:...It is with GREAT joy that I tell you the set is FIXED !! Here's how...
I managed to track down some data on the 2 IC's on that small board....That helped...One of the pins on the TDA8146 IC ,(pin #12) was way low...I could not find the source...Whether it was generated internally or from a B+ supply...One of the other websites I went to has a sharp tech who helped...He has the exact schematic I need , altho it's in paper form & could not be uploaded....The 9v that was supposed to be there (pin 12) comes from a 18v source thru a resister...Unsoldering only pin 12 restored the 9v...The IC was bad...I replaced it and the TV is working GREAT....

*MANY , MANY THANKS to ALL for your help...:up:..:up:...*


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! Glad your problem is resolved. 

On which site did you find the tech?

Peace...


----------



## Ron.M (Oct 29, 2008)

*tomdkat:* It was on Techlore.com....BTW: I think I saw you there also ???

Best regards...


----------

